# Ratings and ratings



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello All 
It's me again worried about my ratings. I took two rides and my ratings went down from 4.81-4.75 . 

These two women I picked up from whole foods and dropped them off at the Hilton. I pulled over at whole foods one lady came to me and said uber . I opened the door and then she got in the car . Then she told me to stop . And another one showed up with a case of water in a cart. The one in the car asked me to pop the trunk and I did and she put the water in the trunk . I know I didn't help them out but there was lot of cars and there was a cop in the lot . They complained the whole way I took them the wrong way . 

And boom my rating went down after I dropped them off. It's not that good . With this rate I will hit -4.6 pretty soon . 
I had two drunk passengers throw up in my car Sunday night and they left a 1 star . I contacted uber and they refund $150. I did a shampoo on the seats and there is still a bid yellow spot on my new 2015 30k mile car . 

Really frustrated and don't wanna go online .


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

The countdown has begun.... It's fun to throw your arms up in the air when the roller coaster takes a steep fall, WEEEEeeeeeeee!!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Didn't ask you to troll but it's okay . 


Was just curious if your number looked like that when you started.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

unPat said:


> Didn't ask you to troll but it's okay .
> 
> Was just curious if your number looked like that when you started.


When we don't have control over something, it's better to have fun while at it. When you're new, the rating system is very similar to a fast n exciting roller coaster, as your rated trips increase the excitement slows down with the speed. Someday all this will make sense to you.


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

Try Lyft bro ! My rating with uber is even worse but I don't care anymore I just try to make as much as I can


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

you ever get another pick up at Whole Foods - cancel that shit. Personally, I would put "fraudulent rider".


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

You don't have that many trips so you're rating can swing a lot with a few bad ratings. Its an average of the last 500 trips.

Just use Google Maps/Waze for directions and you'll be ok. My rating was as low as 4.55 when I first started now its 4.82


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> You don't have that many trips so you're rating can swing a lot with a few bad ratings. Its an average of the last 500 trips.
> 
> Just use Google Maps/Waze for directions and you'll be ok. My rating was as low as 4.55 when I first started now its 4.82


How long it takes you to bring to 4.8?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I was a 4.72 a month or so ago. 4.81 now


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

easteuropeboy said:


> How long it takes you to bring to 4.8?


Different for everybody. My rating started off low because i wasn't too familiar with driving in DC. But it gradually went up. Once I got to a 4.65 i stopped worrying about deactivation. Probably took a month or so.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Something is seriously not right with people from whole foods vegan and drunks. They make you wait are loud and for some reasons always rate you low . Then those are the ones that want full blown ac, Chargers , auxiliary cord and want to stop at 7-11 or drive thru .


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Whole Foods customers think that Uber ratings is like 'Yelp', or something.

When it comes to ratings in general, one of the worst annoyances is when you do an excellent ride and then you see your ratings drop.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Don't wait more than 5 minutes. Cancel>Rider No Show at five minute mark. Move on.

When you get a negative feeling about a Rider that might rate you low, after you end the trip, right away go to Help>Had a problem with my Rider>Write that your Rider was rude, swearing at you and Uber. Or make up whatever shit you can.
Also in that complaint, write that Do Not accept the low rating and complaint from the Rider.

Uber listens to whoever complains first.


----------

